# Does anyone else get a pain in the wrist from fishing for blocks?



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

If so, can you describe it?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

6Yankee5 said:


> If so, can you describe it?


No. My wrist feels like I'm 15 again! Oh, wait.....


----------

